# Pryme



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I got him about 6 months ago. He was an agility flyball dog. I have spent lots of time targeting. Still havent been able to get him to regrip. Not that it really matters. He is there for the long haul.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fyg8B-YHxCo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Can't see, it's set to private.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Can't see, it's set to private.


Ditto.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

fixed it'
/////////////


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Holy shit is he a tugging MFer. Hard to stand still with him humping back.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice dog, no "priming" required. He had no bite work prior? Thank god he stopped pulling back, he calmed down nicely


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Pryme is nice but I want to see the little Pug on the bungee


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Nice dog, no "priming" required. He had no bite work prior? Thank god he stopped pulling back, he calmed down nicely


I was reading the name as pry me? ;-)


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

He looks nice. Good luck with him.
The pug cracked me up.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

The pug was funny. Incidentally, is the tugging/humping ALWAYS seen as a negative?

T


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> The pug was funny. Incidentally, is the tugging/humping ALWAYS seen as a negative?
> 
> T


Not in SCH, it's promoted by many. I don't know but I'd bet that dog came to Daniel doing it. Judging by the video he(daniel) did a quick job of getting him to stop. Perhaps in the flyball home he was promoted to pull back on toys .


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

its a negative for sure. I had to choke him for a bit while he was thrashing around. Just to slow him down a bit. His wires cross ocasionally. I think some of the pulling is from tugging on a tug or a leash. He loved to bite the leash...untill I smacked him for wrecking my sh!t.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks guys for both clarifications. Had this discussion recently and thought about how the tug history with the owner could influence it. One perspective seemed to be that the dog is trying to get the prey item so he can escape the pressure. I just started in agility and know from flyball that part of the culture is for them to tug on their leash as reward or to build drive. I'm kinda old school--no leash tugging besides my leather one isn't the same as those fleece things they make for agility and flyball.

T


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> its a negative for sure. I had to choke him for a bit while he was thrashing around. Just to slow him down a bit. His wires cross ocasionally. I think some of the pulling is from tugging on a tug or a leash. He loved to bite the leash...untill I smacked him for wrecking my sh!t.


Daniel,

Is his name an alternate spelling of prime or is it pronounced pry me? My GSD will bite in when on legs and then he'll jerk decoys off their feet. He was dragging a new decoy around the field until he was told to walk into the dog instead of trying to fight him. It seemed to work OK.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

its optimus pryme. sounds like prime. At the moment if I walk into him then he starts spinning and I hate spinning worse than pulling.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Thanks guys for both clarifications. Had this discussion recently and thought about how the tug history with the owner could influence it. One perspective seemed to be that the dog is trying to get the prey item so he can escape the pressure. I just started in agility and know from flyball that part of the culture is for them to tug on their leash as reward or to build drive. I'm kinda old school--no leash tugging besides my leather one isn't the same as those fleece things they make for agility and flyball.
> 
> T


They promote the dog to bite the leash :-o
Might explain the thrashing too.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

He did come with some bad habits. Its a down side to getting a dog that is 2 yrs old. Yea they let them play tug on the leash. But I dont want my free dog wrecking my $20 leash.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> They promote the dog to bite the leash :-o
> Might explain the thrashing too.


Yes. It includes the thrashing behavior and the pulling behavior. Often as the handler is walking along, the dog is tugging/pulling away from the handler.

T


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Yea they let them play tug on the leash. But I dont want my free dog wrecking my $20 leash.


Hahahhaha.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> He did come with some bad habits. Its a down side to getting a dog that is 2 yrs old. Yea they let them play tug on the leash. But I dont want my free dog wrecking my $20 leash.


Don't be much a cheap bastard. The dog has a lot of potential.
A $20 leash is a cheap price to pay for a ring dog


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> its optimus pryme. sounds like prime. At the moment if I walk into him then he starts spinning and I hate spinning worse than pulling.


ha ha, me too. Can't stand it when that knucklehead Dutch does that. 

It'll be interesting to see updates of this dog later on.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

here is some of my other dog peanut.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cToWxcrHFE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

When are we going to see bite work with the Pug?


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I got asked any particular reason why I am using a whistle for a combo out/recall command ?\
The reason is that I teach all the dogs to Gaurd before I teach a recall. I believe it creates vigilance. The problem with Pryme is he learned to gaurd pretty well. He would not come off the bite for a whistle. Didnt even acknowledge it was blown. His outs and gaurds where good. So we verbally outed him. Then commanded the heel. Then out whistle then whistle. The video was the first time we tried it and seemed to work ok. I had to gaurd him for the first bit cuz he was being a retard. There was no way he would go back to Nikki in the begining.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

He has come a long way since I saw him in June Daniel. Will be fun to compete with you guys over the next few years with him.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh yeah ring 3 baby. Maybe even worth a plane trip to france in a couple of years!


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWyrC7qpiVk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWyrC7qpiVk&feature=youtu.be



Nice! Love the pint on the window sill!


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

heineken. Nothing but the best around here


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

What are Pryme's lines? Common working lines or unknown? Just curious. Nice dog, btw.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=903993
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=904015


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Is Griffon your dog also? You listed two pedigrees above. If so, my understanding is that, that litter produced very nice ring dogs. Hope I get to see him work this year. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

no Gryff is his dad. He belongs to Holly Huryn. The other one is the mom. He really is a lot like Gryff


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like the dog takes to in naturally and doesn't want to let go. Seems like there was some instinct or previous attempts to train for bite work. Thank you for posting this video. looks like a great dog!


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Lots of instinct. 
I think he only did bite work 2 times before I owned him(one time with me). He had tugs for rewards so he knew to bite a tug.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQYN3tlzXVo


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

here is the first time we have sent him in the truck. So far all his bite work was on a ring field. I don't think he did too bad.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7cjiNLpTHk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice dog, Daniel. Best of luck with him.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Grips look a lot better Daniel. What have you done differently? Anything? I like him. Hope to see him compete this year.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I think I just stepped back a bit. Kept makeing the entries as hard as I think and when he bites let him be good and bite. He has gotten better. Nikki still has a hard time outing him.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Looks like he's coming along rather well. 

Daniel aren't you the one who recently asked if people liked or disliked music overlays on videos? It surprises me that people would choose all that noise from the wind rather than put something over it to at least fit the energy or style of work being done.

All that seems to do is evoke a feeling of coldness in me rather then drawing me or my attention fully in to the video. Well, I guess that's one offering if you were looking for a paradigm shift on that specific subject.

I'm sure you don't care about that so I will just say again the dog looks like he's doing well. Good luck with him.


----------

